# Sonnerie FaceTime pour Mac



## Joc01 (8 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur macgeneration. je pose donc ce soir ma première question. J'ai téléchargé et installé avec succès FaceTime sur mon IMac. J'ai juste un petit problème : je n'arrive pas à augmenté le volume de sonnerie de mon iMac lorsque je suis appelé. Si quelqu'un a une idée je suis preneur !


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question de logiciel de conférence vidéo via internet ou via un réseau. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Joc01 (10 Février 2011)

Ok je ne savais pas ou m'adresser


----------

